# VG30 Turbo engine specs?



## 87Truck (Oct 3, 2002)

I have 2 VG30 engines one is dual cam 4 valve with one turbo and the other is a single cam 2 valve engine with one turbo. What I need to know is the compression ratios for these engines. The SOHC engine I am considering installing it in my 87 Truck with the trucks induction system. and I dont know if the turbo engines compression is lower than the engine that is already in the truck which is a VG30E SOHC. The dual cam engine I will probably sell as it looks too complex of a swap. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

The SOCH engine has either a 7.8 or 8.0 compression ratio. The 7.8 was 1984-86 and the 87-88 had the higher ratio.

The DOCH motor would be a real pain to install in that application. You will find that the SOCH turbo interfere's with the frame rail. You will probably have to modify the manifold to make it fit.


----------

